# Gamescom Razer Party Video



## darkfabel (25. August 2009)

Hier mein party video beim razer stand

und sorry für die quali habe es mit handy aufgenommen


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AlZ3hQImmmc&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AlZ3hQImmmc&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. August 2009)

Schöne Nummer 
Ich stand leider zu weit hinten um vernünftig was auf zu nehmen^^

So viel aber zu USK ^^


----------



## majorguns (25. August 2009)

Seeeeeehr Geil  die Girls von Razer waren schon echt heiß, schade das ich nicht bei der Show dabei war ^^


----------



## Webstyler (27. August 2009)

Hey Darkfabel bist doch zu klein um so hoch die Arme zu bekommen, sag doch eher mal das ich dein Handy benutzt habe dafür.

MfG

Webstyler


"GEILE BABES"


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

wie war das mit dem jugendschutz? lol hätt ich auch gerne so einen schlüsselbund


----------



## teurorist (31. August 2009)

was ist da bitte von wegen jugendschutz keiner stirbt keine sehr nackte haut? bisschen die Bühne gerockt ???


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

lol na dann frag mal die mamis wenn ihr sohnemann mit 10 11 so eine bühnenshow sieht, man soll ich nen smily dahintersetzen war fei nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## teurorist (31. August 2009)

hallo ? was soll da sein ?  die kids mit 10 11 lesen auch bravo und da ist auch dr.sommer da sehen sie noch viel mer 

das ist lächerlich wenn hier Eltern Stress schieben dann ist das doch fast schon brüde
aber wenn ihr meint


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

willst du unbedingt posts sammeln? man reg dich mal ab immer locker bleiben


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2009)

Also ich finds geil 

Ist zwar "erotischer Tanz" aber man sieht ja "nichts" von daher sehe ich darin kein Problem. Manche HipHop Videos auf MTV sind kein Stück anders.


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. August 2009)

Also wenn die bei nem Schlüsselband schon so abgehen, will ich mal ne Razer Mouse Präsentation sehen.


----------



## teurorist (31. August 2009)

der war echt gut das weiter denken muss jeder für sich selbst nehmen aber so ein gamepad hat auch was mit dual shock


----------

